# Dallas area meet up?



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I just moved here a d I don't know ANYONE! I would like to meet other fur moms that love their babies as much as I do. 
I will totally host if anyone wants to meet up  I live near Frisco.
Anyone interested?


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Bumping this up....still looking to meet other fur mamas 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

How did I miss this? I am in Allen! Totally close. Let's plan a meet up! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Not sure how I missed it, too! I'm in Arlington, but would love to have a meet up with you guys on a warm day (like yesterday, not like today!).


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

*happy dancing* yaaayyyy!! 
My husband just told me about a small dog park, I think he said it was on Allen?? Or we could meet at my house (I have three dogs and two cats)? I'm totally open for ideas. And I'm a stay at home mom also, So I'm pretty open 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

There is a dog park here in Allen with a section just for the little guys! I stay home too so I can meet anytime. Then maybe we could find something closer to Arlington for a weekend meet up when the weather is warmer!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Bumping this up in case anyone else missed it! We're waiting until it gets warmer for our first meet up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

We are in a suburb of OKC but it may be fun to come (and combine it with a trip to the American Girl Store) if schedule permits


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I go to the Metroplex sometimes. I would love to know when you meet just in case I can make a playdate for Carley.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry fot the late reply, I've been working a lot! 
We haven't set a day or time yet. We're waiting for it to warm up, but as soon as we do, I will be sure to put it here for everyone who is interested!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Cheri - we recently relocated to Plano (spittin' distance from Allen) with my three maltipoos. I've met one lady while out for a walk - she has a maltipoo as well. We would love to be included if you plan something in the area!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

It's warm now, we need to meet up! Bring your grooming tools and I will give you all some tips and tricks! 
I'm in little Elm, but as I type this I'm actually in Plano lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

That would be fabulous! Just let me know when and where!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Well ladies? When do we want to Meet? I have Sundays off. Monday and Thursdays as well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Sunday's are a little hard for me but any other day would work.


----------



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

Cheri said:


> I just moved here a d I don't know ANYONE! I would like to meet other fur moms that love their babies as much as I do.
> I will totally host if anyone wants to meet up  I live near Frisco.
> Anyone interested?


Hi, y'all!! My SugarBelle will be here in July! Are you all still meeting up? If so,I'd love to join you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

alphagirl said:


> Hi, y'all!! My SugarBelle will be here in July! Are you all still meeting up? If so,I'd love to join you.


This thread is 8 years old.


----------



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

maggieh said:


> This thread is 8 years old.


Thanks for pointing that out! lol!!!


----------

